# Sac pour Powerbook



## vincentn (10 Octobre 2003)

J'ai enfin décidé de franchir le pas. Je m'achete un Powerbook (17") et d'autres bricoles pour remplacer mon vieux 6500 qui m'a rendu de bons et loyaux services, mais qui n'est absolument plus adapté à mon travail.

Reste l'ecueuil du sac. Avez-vous des sites, des marques, des modèles à me conseiller pour abriter mon futur précieux et ses accessoires (chargeur+souris+iPod+iSight+Palm+paperasses+1 ou 2 bouquins+CD-R+trousse+cables divers...).

Naturellement outre son coté pratique et solide, ce sac devra être aussi joli que la machine (tant qu'à faire).


----------



## nekura (10 Octobre 2003)

Comme d'habitude, je te suggère mes chouchous, les sacs Waterfield (http://www.sfbags.com/ ), dont certains se trouvent chez des revendeurs français (http://www.newedge.fr/ ) ou directement auprès du fabricant.

Sac Cargo Bag (Taille "Large") + Sleeve Case (pochette protectrice néoprène)
Eventuellement, iPod Sleeve, iSight Sleeve, ...

Sinon, ils ont des sacoches plus traditionnelles (format "malette"), les Racer X.

Finition et qualités exceptionnelles ; ces sacs sont certes un peu chers, mais ils sont faits pour durer longtemps. Je suis très satisfait du mien.


----------



## Lester (10 Octobre 2003)

Dans le genre jolie, moi j'ai un sac tout cuir de chez texier, j'ai du payer ça dans les 450 euros, il y a 3 soufflets, dont un central renforcé et "rigide" pour accueillir l'ordi.

Le gros plus avec ce genre de sac 'pas tout gris' c'est que de l'extérieur, il est très difficile de voir que tu as un portable à l'intérieur.

J'ai dedans mon al 12", mon isight, tout le bordel que l'on peut transporter avec son portable.

Je vais passer au 15" prochainement (mon 12" sera à vendre sur paris dans deux à trois semaines (1700 euros environ avec garantie fnac 3 ans + assurance vol 3 ans) et c'est tip top la taille, donc je ne change pas de sac, le 17" est peut-être trop grand mais il existe surement chez texier des modèles adaptés aux portables king size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aime pas trop le coté sac tout gris tristosss pour mon ordi, c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis plus qu'heureux avec ce sac tout cuir, c'est la grande classe


----------



## Jetsurfer (10 Octobre 2003)

nekura a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude, je te suggère mes chouchous, les sacs Waterfield (http://www.sfbags.com/ ), dont certains se trouvent chez des revendeurs français (http://www.newedge.fr/ ) ou directement auprès du fabricant.



Pour ma part avec mon nouveau 17" je suis passé ce soir sur le site de O'Grady, il y avait un article à propos de Waterfield.

J'ai pris un Racer, ton message me rassure vu que bien entendu je n'ai vu le sac qu'à l'écran.


----------



## vincentn (10 Octobre 2003)

Effectivement, les waterfields sont pas mal.
Sinon j'ai trouvé au Printemps de Poitiers des sacs fait par Samsonnite pas trop mal. Mais c'est une ligne spécifique "jeune" avec sa marque propre. On trouve pas mal de taille, des sacs à dos avec emplacement pour un baladeur et passage protégé pour le fil des écouteurs.

Je viens de voir aussi sur le net que Stark avait fait une ligne "épurée" pour Samsonnite, dont des sac pour Laptop. Je vais donc voir çà chez le revendeur attitré.


----------



## Kittynui (11 Octobre 2003)

salut, moi je me suis faite offrir par ma soeur un sac rose de la marque Timbuk 2 c'était à l'époque pour mon ibook 12' mais mon tout nouvel alu 12 rentre parfaitement.
http://www.timbuk2.com/products/laptopsleeve.html
Je suis pas sûre si on peut commander en dehors des states.


----------



## BulgroZ (11 Octobre 2003)

Avec notre 15" Alu, nous avonc commandé sur l'AppleStore pour 39 euros la pochette d'Incase qui est toute plate ("Pochette Incase pour PowerBook 15 pouces et iBook 14 pouces"). Très pratique pour garder une taille compact; on peut y mettre l'alim avec la prise directe (plus difficile avec le cable long, ca fait trop gros et ca deforme la pochette).
Bref, nous en sommes très content.


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2003)

faites une recherche sur le forum powerbook ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça sera fructueux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(dans plus d'un an)


----------



## Jetsurfer (11 Octobre 2003)

vincentn a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, les waterfields sont pas mal.


En tout cas ils ont l'air très sympas.
J'ai envoyé un mail en disant que suite à l'article à propos du 15" passé sur powerpage, j'avais pris la décision d'en acheter un pour mon 17", et que par la suite j'étais passé sur MacGe ou tu signalais qu'ils étaient bien et bien ils m'ont encore répondu en me disant qu'ils attendaient mon opinion à propos de leur sac vu que je l'ai pris avec "vision écran".
De plus ils m'ont même remercier d'avoir pris la décision de faire un essai avec eux de cette façon et qu'ils étaient là en cas de problème.
Pour ceux et celles que cela intéressent je ferai des photos et je les mettrai sur mon iDisk avec le 17" dedans de sorte que chacun(e) puisse se faire une idée.
En France comme tu l'as indiqué il semble y avoir un représentant ce qui n'est pas le cas pour la Belgique, mais bon comme on dit une image en dit plus que 1000 mots et je mettrai un avis via un message dans ce forum.


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

J'ai une pochette waterfield très sympa pour mon 15". Je met le tout dans mon sac à dos Kensington Saddlebag et c'est bien protégé !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2003)

J'ai acheté à l'Apple Expo un sac à dos Crumpler vraiment sympa. (les vendeuses étaient également très sympa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Il est assez discret, ne fait pas "sac à ordinateur".






La partie pour le PowerBook est bien rembourée ainsi que la zone que s'appuye sur le dos. Grande poche.






Une pochette compartimentée à l'avant.
De la place pour un caméscope, iPod, etc...


----------



## polo50 (19 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté à l'Apple Expo un sac à dos Crumpler vraiment sympa. (les vendeuses étaient également très sympa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tres jolis mais pas vu sur leur site  http://www.crumpler.de/

dommage !!! ou alors je susi miro !


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2003)

Je déteste les sites où il faut chercher l'entrée, je ne peux donc pas t'aider.


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2003)

Ouais j'ai pas trouvé l'entrée


----------



## Kittynui (19 Octobre 2003)

bah vous etes nuls, il faut déplacer le cheval.... vers la droite...


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2003)

C'est ca la finesse d'une femme ....
Sir.


----------



## Kittynui (19 Octobre 2003)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> C'est ca la finesse d'une femme ....
> Sir.


----------



## Sir (19 Octobre 2003)

....Mais c vrai , quoi ....


----------



## qslprod (19 Octobre 2003)

Hello Fauquenne !

Je n'ai pas trouvé le sac sur le site peux tu nous donner la ref ?

Peut on le trouver chez des revendeurs francais ?

Le 15 alu rentre til sans forcer ? 
A quoi sert la fermeture sur le coté du sac (pret du dos ?)

Merci
A++

P.S : Le prix si c possible cool


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

Alors les références: 
Photo Bag, The Formal Lounge (M), TFL-001, d.navy/navy.

Je ne sais pas si on peut le trouver en France.

l'Alu15 rentre sans forcer.

La fermeture à l'arrière est l'accès à la poche principal où l'on met l'ordi, ...

Si je me rappelle bien, mon sac coûtait 140 euros.

En fait ils avaient beaucoup plus de choix à l'Apple Expo que sur leur site.
Ils avaient par exemple le même que le mien en plus grand, avec un compartiment pour les différents objectifs.


----------



## jeanba3000 (20 Octobre 2003)

moi aussi j'ai un crumpler et qui n'est pas non plus sur le site (90 à l'apple expo où ces sacs se vendaient comme des petits pains)

en attendant ils sont supers ces sacs, y en a de toutes les formes et couleurs c'est très hype ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








qualité de fabrication au top, larges sangles avec épaulière bien rembourrée.

certains sacs style besace ont un système pour le maintenir dans le dos, super pratique pour les cyclistes (demandez à cricri, il en rêve la nuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

même STL en a trouvé un pour son tinipode, vert et rouge du meilleur effet !

que du bonheur


----------



## polo50 (20 Octobre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'ai un crumpler et qui n'est pas non plus sur le site (90 à l'apple expo où ces sacs se vendaient comme des petits pains)
> 
> en attendant ils sont supers ces sacs, y en a de toutes les formes et couleurs c'est très hype !
> 
> ...



et pour ceux qui ont loupés le coche à apple expo (il y avait tellement de bordel sur leur stand quand j y suis passes on se serais cru dans le metro a l heure de pointe que j ai laisse tombé ) il n'y a pas de revendeur en france?  je suis aussi déçu que leur site sois pas tres bien achalandé il y a à peine la moitié de leurs références dessus !


----------



## Ali Baba (20 Octobre 2003)

Ouf, je l'ai enfin trouvé sur leur site http://www.crumplerbags.com/ : il faut aller dans la rubrique "backpacks" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.crumplerbags.com/cgi-bin/crumpler/crumpler.cgi?bag=38

Mais dis donc, ils sont pas donnés ! et, hum, quand on veut commander on est traités d'une drôle de façon :


----------



## Balooners (20 Octobre 2003)

Effectivement, c'est une drôle politique de Marketing...


----------



## polo50 (20 Octobre 2003)

merci ali baba ca faisait un moment que je cherchais !

sinon une question pour popol(foquenne) ca fait pas trop lourd le sac a dos quand on y mets le powerbook + les accessoires et camera!
car moi j ai souvenir d un sac Jansport quand j y mettais mon pismo + 2 batteries et une camera j aivais l impression de transporter une tante de camping tellement c'était lourd !!


----------



## qslprod (20 Octobre 2003)

Un peu cher le sac même si il a l'air d'être terrible !

Bon alors pas de stock pour le moment ?
Au fait moi aussi je suis à Grenoble ! 

Au fait fauquenne, il peut pas s'abomer le pwb qd il est caler contre le dos ? C'est bien rembourré ?

Est ce que je peux le mettre dans une sacoche neoprene et le glisser dans ce sac ?

Merci por tes réponses !

A++


----------



## qslprod (20 Octobre 2003)

Hello jean ba 3000,

Peux tu envoyer une photo de ton sac ? 
C'est un sac à dos ?

merci d'avance

A++


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> merci ali baba ca faisait un moment que je cherchais !
> 
> sinon une question pour popol(foquenne) ca fait pas trop lourd le sac a dos quand on y mets le powerbook + les accessoires et camera!
> car moi j ai souvenir d un sac Jansport quand j y mettais mon pismo + 2 batteries et une camera j aivais l impression de transporter une tante de camping tellement c'était lourd !!



C'est un peu lourd mais ça reste acceptable.
 Je n'ais pas encore fait une "grande marche" avec mon sac à mon dos. Plutôt parking de l'hosto ---- auditoire (400 mètres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




			
				qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Au fait foguenne, il peut pas s'abimer le pwb qd il est calé contre le dos ? C'est bien rembourré ?
> 
> Est ce que je peux le mettre dans une sacoche neoprene et le glisser dans ce sac ?
> 
> ...



Oui, l'arrière du sac est vraiment bien rembourré et assez rigide, les risques de l'abimer sont donc réduits.
Si ta sacoche néoprène est fine, tu peux la rajouter sans problème à l'Alu15'.
Avec l'iBook 14' c'est plus juste.  






Le seul truc qui me gène un peu (beaucoup), c'est que si on me vole mon sac avec tout à l'intérieur, JE SUIS MAL...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, je l'ai enfin trouvé sur leur site http://www.crumplerbags.com/ : il faut aller dans la rubrique "backpacks" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je les escuse si c'est la splendide et sympathique blonde qui me l'a vendu qui me le dit comme ça qu'ils ne sont pas de stock.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (21 Octobre 2003)

Salut, 

La quête du sac idéal pour le boobook est une longue quête difficile... J'ai opté pour une belle sacoche en cuir (marque ? acheté dans un magazin du 18e arr) avec un rembourrage rigide pour y glisser le Pb (venant d'une sacoche hedgren spécial 12") et j'ai rajouté au fond ces rembourrages que l'on trouve dnas toutes les sacoches pour ordinateur portable. Bien protégé, le Pb se fait discret et le tout ne manque pas de classe.

J'avais un sac à dos samsonite avant mais en costume je n'aime pas avoir ce type de contenant : il froisse mon gucci à 20 000 euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ciao a tutti

Dc Lecter


----------



## qslprod (21 Octobre 2003)

Fauquenne,

Merci pour tes photos, j'ai découvert qu'il y en avaient d'autres sympa sur le site qui présentent l'intérieur. Pour ma pochette neoprene, je ne sais pas si il faut prendre le grand format (10 d'écart)

J'ai envoyé un mail à la boite, j'espère qu'ils seront un peu plus chalereux que sur l'image de la rupture de stock ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A++


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Octobre 2003)

j'ai préféré le style besace. en tout cas mon pismo s'y sent bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(notez la petite pochette à gsm sur la bandoulière, offerte avec le sourire lors de l'ae par la blonde justement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Balooners (21 Octobre 2003)

Et pourquoi pas sur  Tucano ils font des très bon sacs pour un prix assez sympa. En tout cas, moi j'ai une second Skin et j'en suis super content, pour le prix, je vous conseil dans acheter une.

Voilà. @+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2003)

bonjour a tous 
terrible ton sac paul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y a également un site californien assez sympa :  acme made ils sont spécialisés dans les housses de protection mais font également des sacs...


----------



## Balooners (21 Octobre 2003)

deep a dit:
			
		

> terrible ton sac paul !



D'ailleur il a dit qu'il allé me l'offrir...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

Vide où avec le matos dedans ?


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai préféré le style besace. en tout cas mon pismo s'y sent bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa aussi les besaces. J'en ai une pour l'iBook qui appartient à ma copine dorénavant.
TomTom a également craqué pour une besace à l'AE.
Ils en ont vendu énormément.
J'avais posé la question à la charmante vendeuse blonde (avec mon anglais moyen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) si ils étaient content de leur passage à l'AE, elle m'a répondu que c'était incroyable le succès de leur sac à l'AE.


----------



## Ali Baba (21 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa aussi les besaces. J'en ai une pour l'iBook qui appartient à ma copine dorénavant.



Et ta copine elle en dit quoi de ton béguin pour la charmante blonde ?


----------



## woulf (21 Octobre 2003)

Perso, pour transporter l'alu 17:

- 2nd skin de Tucano, acheté sur applestore
- un bon vieux sac à dos Eastpack acheté fin 98, c'est incroyable comme ils sont costauds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avantage: discrétion.

Perso, si je vois le sac de Monsieur Foguenne, j'aurai envie de chiper le sac déjà tellement il est beau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'alu 15 et appareils photo et camescope ça serait le cadeau bonux


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> Et ta copine elle en dit quoi de ton béguin pour la charmante blonde ?


Elle m'aidait pour traduire ce que je ne comprenais pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(les vendeuses ne parlaient pas français)  



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Avantage: discrétion.
> 
> Perso, si je vois le sac de Monsieur Foguenne, j'aurai envie de chiper le sac déjà tellement il est beau...
> 
> ...



Franchement, il ne fait pas trop sac d'ordi, il fait plutôt sac à dos basique, pour mettre des chaussures de sport, ect, ect,...
Bon, je vais quand même y rajouter une alarme et une balise GPS au cas ou.


----------



## qslprod (21 Octobre 2003)

Merci pour vos photos et liens !

Suite de mon mail à crumplerbags : 
Joe m'a répondu avec sympathie en me conseillant le model sac à dos BASE TOUCHER. C'est à peu prés le meme que celui de Fauquenne sauf qu'il n'y a pas d'emplacement camera.

Je pense qu'il est préferable de rester sur le modele avec rengements camera. En plus on peut mettre à la place un ipod, une souris blutooth...

Par contre il y a deux modèle de sac le FORMAL LOUNGE de Fauquenne et le FARMER'S LARGE, c'est le meme en plus grand.

Vu que je veus aussi mettre une sacoche neoprene (est ce vraiment utile en plus du sac ?), je ne sais pas lequel je dois choisir ? J'ai donc envoyé un autre mail à Joe !

Pour la housse neoprene ce sera une tucano 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Juste pour finir, Fauquenne, tu me conseille lequel des deux pour ma housse neoprene (il faut que ca rentre sans forcer..)

Voilà merci d'avance


----------



## woulf (21 Octobre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> . C'est à peu prés le meme que celui de Fauquenne sauf qu'il n'y a pas d'emplacement camera.



Je crois qu'on dit Foguenne pas Fauquenne, Monsieur Foguenne même


----------



## Jetsurfer (22 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une pochette waterfield très sympa pour mon 15". Je met le tout dans mon sac à dos Kensington Saddlebag et c'est bien protégé !



Le Waterfield RacerX  est arrivé. ( je ferai des photos). La construction de "la chose" est vraiment bien faite.
Alors je mets quoi dedans ?
Et bien d'un côté le Powerbook 17" et il est bien protégé, de l'autre tout ce qui avait dans la boite du Powerbook, plus mon disque Ice, plus mon lecteur multi-carte et pour chacun bien entendu tous les cables.
Il y a pas mal de pochettes sur les côtés à l'intérieur et l'une d'elle est parfaite pour le transformateur du Powerbook. 
Evidement aussi quelques CDs et DVD enfin tout ce que j'ai besoin pour travailler n'importe ou.
De plus vu le prix de l'Euro face au $ c'était le moment.
Sur ce je vais ranger toutes les boites à la cave maintenant, il est temps de faire un peu de place dans le hall d'entrée


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour finir, Foguenne, tu me conseille lequel des deux pour ma housse neoprene (il faut que ca rentre sans forcer..)
> 
> Voilà merci d'avance



Prend le plus large si tu veux mettre un house en plus. Il coûte 10 $ de plus mais ça vaut la peine je crois.

Les caractéristiques du Farmer's Double et du  Formal Lounge. 

A noté le côté "démontable" du sac.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on dit Foguenne pas Fauquenne, Monsieur Foguenne même



Oui merci. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais on peut dire Fog, Popol, Paul aussi.


----------



## qslprod (22 Octobre 2003)

Désolé pour l'orthographe de ton pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oups je l'ai un peu écorché. C'est donc Foguenne ! Merci pour l'info.

Je pense prendre le grand model. Par contre Joe de chez crumpler ne m'a pas répondu concernant les délais d'attente (ils sont plus en stocks = succés à L'AE ?)

A++


----------



## woulf (22 Octobre 2003)

Après un passage éclair chez Gap à Aix en Provence ce jour, j'ai vu qu'ils avaient des promos sur tous leurs sacs et besaces: 149 euros...

Et j'ai vu une ou deux besaces franchement sympas, avec housses internes spécifiques pour y mettre le portable.

Pour le prix, c'est pas mal du tout, donc à ceux qui cherchent et qui ont un GAP près de chez eux, faites y un tour. 

En revanche, à part pour le grand modèle de besace (et encore), utilisateurs d'alu 17, passez votre chemin


----------



## fragelrock (24 Octobre 2003)

Que pensez-vous de ces 2 modèles??

Mallette Incase Nylon pour ordinateur portable                                                                                           

 La bandoulière très confortable, les matériaux résistants et la conception solide de la mallette de transport Incase Nylon en font la meilleure mallette de sa catégorie. Elle a été conçue sur mesure pour les PowerBook G4 12"/15", ainsi que pour iBook 12"/14".

49 euros sans FDP

ou

pour 39 euros

Pochette Incase pour PowerBook 15 pouces et iBook 14 pouces


La pochette pour ordinateur portable Incase franchit une nouvelle étape en matière de performances et de polyvalence. Vous pouvez ajouter la protection pour ordinateur portable à votre sac favori, ou bien utiliser la pochette en tant que protection autonome.  Elle a été conçue pour fournir un complément élégant et discret au design dernier cri de votre ordinateur, et elle est facile à porter grâce à la bandoulière ou aux nouvelles poignées rétractables.   Incase a aussi ajouté une poche en néoprène pour vous permettre de transporter votre bloc d'alimentation et autres accessoires. Format adapté aux PowerBook G4 15 pouces et iBook 14 pouces. Couleur : anthracite.

Elle semble plus design la pochette mais plus légère et donc fragile en cas de chocs

A part l'apple store vous savez pas si la fnac ou Surcouf l'ont??
Ceux qui le possède est il bien?
qualité? humidité?place pour le transfo, mouse?

merci


----------



## qslprod (24 Octobre 2003)

Hello a tutti !

Bon et bien Joe de chez Crumpler m'a répondu. Pour mon sac à dos, le modèle le plus adpaté sera donc le FARMER'S LARGE à 140 +15 de frais de port. Bon ça fait un peu cher, j'ai quand même envie de craquer...

De toute façon j'ai quelques jours pour me decider car les stocks ne reviendront pas avt Début Novembre. Voilà pour l'info.

Merci à tous pour vos propositions...n'hesitez pas si vous avez des bons plans po cher


----------



## fragelrock (29 Octobre 2003)

up?
personne sur ma question?


----------



## qslprod (29 Octobre 2003)

Hello,

T'as po un lien ? histoire de jeter un coup d'oeil ?

Je crois que je connait le model mais j'suis pas sur.


----------



## polo50 (29 Octobre 2003)

dis donc j ai entendu dire qu un magasin de photo à paris vendaient quelques modeles crumpler si quel un en sais plus l adresse ou au moins le nom du magasin de photo je suis preneur
car quand meme les sacs j aime bien les touchers avant d acheter !!!


----------



## qslprod (29 Octobre 2003)

moi aussi ça m'interresee !


----------



## Ali Baba (29 Octobre 2003)

polo50 a dit:
			
		

> car quand meme les sacs j aime bien les touchers avant d acheter !!!



Oui, surtout avant de commander à l'étranger, où on n'est pas protégé par la loi au cas où l'achat ne convient pas une fois reçu.


----------



## qslprod (30 Octobre 2003)

en plus comment marche la garantie sur un sac acheté en Allememagne ( l'acheteur paye les frais de port ? , juste à l'aller ?)

Sinon en cas d'insatisfaction, n'y a t il pas une lois europeenne (crumpler est en allemagne) ?


----------



## SirDeck (9 Novembre 2003)

On m'a offert cette sacoche très ajustée au 17"




Elle fait juste la taille du PowerBook.




Le tour est très rigide. Dessus, on peut lire "Air Tex Paris".
Un collègue à reçu la même pour son 12". Il est parfaitement ajusté également. En fait, je cherche la même pour ma maman qui va s'offrir le nouvel iBook 12". C'est une fidèle. Sa première machine : le PowerBook 100. Elle utilise actuellement l'iBook orange et blanc sous os 9. Ca va lui faire un choc. Il lui faut une sacoche parfaitement ajustée afin de bien tirer partie de la taille du 12". Bref. Sur le WEB, je n'ai rien trouver avec "Air Tex". Le fournisseur au boulot ne se souvient pas.

ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un.


----------



## qslprod (9 Novembre 2003)

toujours pas de stocks chez Crumpler sur le model farmer's double 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref c comme le 15" alu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (que j'attend encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2003)

Moi j'ai un sac de chez Case Logic, super juste a la taille de l'Alu 15". Assez petit et fin...juste ce qu'il me fallait.
Je l'ai acheté à la Fnac


----------



## Ali Baba (9 Novembre 2003)

Un sac à dos ?


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2003)

Non non une saccoche mais pour moi c'est juste ce qu'il me fallait


----------



## fragelrock (9 Novembre 2003)

moi j'attends sur AS ma pochette Incase pour PowerBook 15 pouces

j'espère que c assez costaud...

c design car c fin mais comme je l'ai pas touché


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2003)

Je vois laquelle c'est!! J'étais à la Fnac pour l'avoir en main mais ya pas de bandoulière ni de poignée.. c'est pour ca que je ne l'ai pas prise.
Elle est en néoprène je crois, comme ma saccoche Case Logic mais la mienne est renforcée sur les cotés et en bas


----------



## fragelrock (9 Novembre 2003)

comment ça pas ????

on peut la transporter???


----------



## narolf (13 Novembre 2003)

Salut,

Je vais aquérir le nouveau powerbook 15'' et je souhaitais trouver un sac spécial "ordi" mais qui n'en a pas l'air (discret) et qui me permette de mettre également quelques fringues (séparément du reste du matos (ordi + accessoires)) pour partir quelque jours. Ce que j'aimerai c'est un sac à roulettes avec poignée. Comme  celui là .

Qu'en pensez vous ? Où puis-je en trouver ?


----------



## Balooners (15 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Bon voilà, ça faisait quelque temps que je cherchais un sac pour mon PowerBook 12", mais j'avais aussi besois de mettre mes cours dedans et en allant à decathlon, j'ai trouvé ce sac





Dans le sac, il y a une poche speciale pour un PB 12" et ca rentre pile avec une second skin voilà l'adresse du site:  Sac Decathlon 

Voilà le mien...si ça peut vous servir. @+


----------



## pauv pomme (6 Décembre 2003)

Voici l'adresse du magasin qui vend des sac Crumbler

SAC A DOS CRUMPLER

Les nouveaux sac à dos CRUMPLER sont arrivés ! Disponibles dans de nombreuses couleur.  ils sont parfaitement adaptés au transport de votre matériel photo et informatique. 


28, rue Condorcet 75009 Paris
Renseignements &amp; commandes par tél: 01 42 85 52 38 ou fax: 01 42 85 52 38


----------



## pauv pomme (6 Décembre 2003)

Et voici l'adresse de leur site mais ils ne vendent pas en ligne

http://www.prophot-numerique.com/prophot-home.html


----------



## DonDiego (6 Décembre 2003)

Attention!!!!
Crumpler à ouvert une filiale en France, pour les joindre envoyer mail à: info@crumpler.fr (J'ai eu l'info en Allemagne). 

Yiiiiiiiiiippppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!

DonDiego


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'ai un Case Logic pour mon 15"


----------



## polo50 (8 Décembre 2003)

elle est pas physique la filiale si? un magasin?
Car le magasin de photo pres de gare du Nord y a des cumpler
mais bine sur c'est pas la filiale francaise!


----------



## DonDiego (20 Décembre 2003)

A priori pas de magasin pour l'instant mais ils m'ont répondus qu'ils étaient chez Citadium, Fnac Digitale, Colette, Prophot et IC Computer.

J'ai eu l'info par mail à info@crumpler.fr

A+
Dondiego


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2003)

En complément du sac, les pochettes de protection sont intéressantes. J'en ai commandé plusieurs pour différentes personnes chez www.sfbags.com . Il y a bien les pochettes (sleevecase) pour portables, mais les pochettes (gearpouch) pour le reste sont pas mal. On peut y ranger sa souris, son alim, une batterie, bref tout ce qu'on veut. La pochette de voyage pour l'iPod est pas mal non plus.


----------



## dam-os (5 Janvier 2004)

Sinon Samsonite en vend des classes
http://www.samsonite.com/fr/local_product_finder_display.jsp;jsessionid=PMXQOLMIBRQ2HUVVI3HFPNY


----------



## SirDeck (5 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de recevoir deux Xtrade de Waterfield.
Service Impecable, livraison super rapide... blufé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, le dollar est faible


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2004)

commandés en direct ? ou par NewEdge ?


----------



## SirDeck (5 Janvier 2004)

En directe ! Livré en moins de 15 jours. j'en ai acheté pour deux personnes, le modèle pour 12 ". Au final, avec les commissions et tout, j'en ai eu pour 114  pièce.
J'ai reçu la facture plus tard avec des vux en manuscrit... l'artisanat californien.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Janvier 2004)

C'est cher pour un sac je trouve


----------



## SirDeck (5 Janvier 2004)

C'est aussi ce que disent certaines personnes au sujet des Macs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'utilise des Macs depuis 1989 et je ne trouve pas que ce soit chère pour ce que c'est (enfin, surtout depuis le retour de Steve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Pour les sacoches Waterfield, je pourrais te dire si c'est cher ou pas dans 4 ou 5 ans. Pour moi, l'avantage du racer X, c'est qu'il est ajusté sur mesure (en plus de l'excellente protection). Concernant le 12", personne n'imagine que le sac contient un ordinateur.





la version 15"


----------



## vincmyl (5 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'ai pris une saccoche de la marque Case Logic????


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2004)

Après une certaine mésaventure (de type bandoulière de la sacoche qui me lache) jai investi dans un sac à dos (car jaime avoir les mains libres) samsonite pour mon PowerBook 12".
le descriptif 

et le visuel





voilà voilà


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2004)

dam-os a dit:
			
		

> Sinon Samsonite en vend des classes
> http://www.samsonite.com/fr/local_product_finder_display.jsp;jsessionid=PMXQOLMIBRQ2HUVVI3HFPNY


oups, ça mapprendra à survoler la fin d'un fil de discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cest ce sac que jai acheté à la Fnac Numérique*

* Non, je ne dirais pas digitale


----------



## BenHub (5 Janvier 2004)

j'ai opté pour un sac Célio, le magasin de fringue,
en complement d'une seconde peau Case logic,
le sac est gris et pas trop cher,

le 15' est a l'abri, discret.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2004)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ce que disent certaines personnes au sujet des Macs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé plusieurs sleevecase en décembre (pochette protectrice) ainsi que des pochettes pour accessoires (pouches), un pochette de voyage iPod, un pochette appareil photo.

C'est vraiment de la bonne qualité. J'ai un sleevecase depuis 2 ans pour mon TI et il reste en très bon état.

Je vais refaire une commande groupée pour l'AUG, si ça intéresse des lyonnais ...


----------



## Kittynui (20 Janvier 2004)

Les sac à dos crumpler sont arrivés sur L'Apple store   pour 129 


----------



## nantucket (20 Janvier 2004)

Moi je dis, une second peau de TUCANO et hop au boulot !


----------



## DonDiego (24 Février 2004)

Les sacs Crumpler sont aussi en ventes à la Fnac Numérique et chez IC (dispo sur leur site web)

Je confirme le niveau de qualité et de design

Dondiego


----------



## danr (24 Février 2004)

Salut, j'ai un sac de la marque Dicota que je trouve excellent et pas cher en plus.C'est une marque allemande.
a+
Dan


----------



## Marcant (24 Février 2004)

La Tucano est parfaite !!


----------



## Marcus (26 Février 2004)

A l'Apple Expo j'avais acheter un tout petit sac (taille de l'iBook 12") ca se porte en bandouillere et c pas vendu en france (donc personne ne les as). La marque est Crumpler et c Australien (ils etaient juste a l'apple expo expectionnellement et parlaient tous qu'en Anglais)
L'interieur est tout rembouré c genial.
Mon iBook l'a refilé a mon PowerBook qui lui arrive a nager un peu dedans tellement il est fin et petit.
J'espere qu'ils seront la a la prochaine apple expo...
J'avais du payer ca au alentour des 30, c vraiment pas cher je trouve


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Février 2004)

bin marcus, faut lire le thread en entier avant de répondre (répandre ?) des choses pareilles, ou ôter tes lunettes de ski !


----------



## Foguenne (27 Février 2004)

mdr


----------



## rezba (27 Février 2004)

Depuis deux ans, j'ai un sac Hedgren, des belges. Enfin, des flamands. On trouve leurs sacs en France et ailleurs, plutôt chez les maroquiniers. La liste est sur leur site.
Ca ressemble à ça :





Le dos est coqué, les bretelles confortables. Au départ, j'y mettais un ibook 12, maintenant le powerbook 15". Les deux sont supers bien maintenus, avec la sleeve Tuscano, rien ne bouge. La coque est renflée, on peut donc caser plein de cables derrière la bête. L'habitacle est spacieux, j'y range des dossiers, l'iPod, un appareil photo, le transfo, un agenda, plus une tonne d'autres trucs, dans une des nombreuses poches. La poche extére dispose d'un compartiment étanche, avec une sortie pour le casque, idéale pour l'iPod...
C'est robuste, solide, et beau.

Y'a que du flash sur leur site, le mieux c'est de voir par vous même :
c'est là. .

La FNAC de chez moi en vend, un seul modèle, rouge. Bien plus cher qu'à la maroquinerie où je l'ai trouvé.

La nouvelle collec à l'air tout aussi bien.'


----------



## yret (20 Mars 2004)

Le moins cher et, bien conçu, se trouve dans le rayon bagages de Carrefour, exactement dans la gamme "Affaires". C'est une serviette ordinateur avec 2 soufflets et en tout 5 compartiments GARANTIE 2 ans et pour seulement 25     ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Le Pb 17" y rentre sans problème et est très bien protégé (rabas rembourré et soufflet rembourré !) !


----------



## vincmyl (21 Mars 2004)

Et la marque Crumpler?


----------



## dajay (27 Octobre 2004)

Bon je vais pouvoir poser ma question ici moi 

Je serais très très bientôt extrèmement nomade et solide... (style globe-trottage quoi ...)
Pouvez-vous me conseiller un bon sac pour pouvoir transporter tranquillement par tout lieu et tout temps:


Mon Powerbook 12"
Mon APN (tout petit Nikon 3700)
Mon téléphone portable  (surement un P900)
Ma souris BT (ci dessus)
Mon (futur) iPod Mini
Ma (future) cam video numérique (toute petite Sony)
Une calculatrice HP-49G
2 tee-shirts (option) et un cahier
2, 3 chargeurs

Si vous pouviez me donner aussi un bon lien ou commander ce merveilleux sac [bigok] 

Faut qu'il soit pas trop gros mais absolument solide, un minimum design...
Mon style de futur thésard globe-trotter c'est très jeans/tee-shirt/basket... (ca changerant du veste noire/pantalon a pince que je portais il y a encore peu...)

J'ai actuellement un sac à dos Samsonite acheté à la Fnac (cher en plus...) mais au final il fait vraiment trop gros et est mal conçu...


----------



## woulf (27 Octobre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> Bon je vais pouvoir poser ma question ici moi
> 
> Je serais très très bientôt extrèmement nomade et solide... (style globe-trottage quoi ...)
> Pouvez-vous me conseiller un bon sac pour pouvoir transporter tranquillement par tout lieu et tout temps:
> ...



C'est une brouette qu'il te faut 

www.crumplereurope.com

Cherche du coté des wack o phone ou des very busy man, c'est plutôt grand


----------



## dajay (27 Octobre 2004)

On ne se moque pas woulf 
Mais je vais apparter les entiers de l'europe du sud, du maghreb et de l'asie avec tout ça...
(j'aurais une valise aussi bien sur hein )
Et puis finalement ça prend pas tellement de place...

Le Rool-o-Note à l'air adapté au 12" avec une grande sacoche...
Certains n'auraient pas des photos "en situation" ?


----------



## piro (27 Octobre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> Le Rool-o-Note à l'air adapté au 12" avec une grande sacoche...
> Certains n'auraient pas des photos "en situation" ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Octobre 2004)

Je n'ai pas l'impression que l'adresse a été donnée, mais Crumpler a désormais un showroom à Paris !

Il est 38, rue de Richelieu dans le 1er (métro Palais Royal, Bourse ou Pyramide, pas loin d'Opéra)
01 40 20 12 63


----------



## woulf (27 Octobre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> On ne se moque pas woulf
> Mais je vais apparter les entiers de l'europe du sud, du maghreb et de l'asie avec tout ça...
> (j'aurais une valise aussi bien sur hein )
> Et puis finalement ça prend pas tellement de place...
> ...



J'ai un roll o notes pour mon 12; j'y mets un T3 dans un étui en alu, le 12 (tant qu'à faire) le cablage mais pas grand chose de plus, c'est pour ça que je te suggérais le même en tailles plus grandes (wack o phone et very busy man)


----------



## dajay (27 Octobre 2004)

Joli piro les photos en situation... Je crois que j'ai maté tout le site de Crumpler (bizarre ce site...) rien que pour ça  

Sinon, sur le site j'ai trouvé mes bonheurs !

- Baby tub
- Shrinkle
- The Champ
- Formal Lounge

Sac à  dos avec des sacoches spécialement dédiée aux outils numérique (APN, Caméra etc.) !

Woulf tu peux me faire une photo de toi et de ton sac en me donnant ta taille... (là j'ai pas la taille de la nana pas très habillé...)

Sinon c'est pas "lourd" d'avoir un sac toujours en bandoulière ? C'est clair que par contre, c'est plus pratique et intuitif pour sortir l'appareil photo, ou tout simplement le téléphone portable...


----------



## woulf (27 Octobre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> Woulf tu peux me faire une photo de toi et de ton sac en me donnant ta taille... (là j'ai pas la taille de la nana pas très habillé...)




Non, chui timide 
Regarde bien sur le site, sur la fiche des produits, tu as les dimensions


----------



## dajay (27 Octobre 2004)

Avoue que c'est bien mieux et plus pratique de voir en live 
Et puis j'ai pas de double décimètre


----------



## dajay (28 Octobre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un roll o notes pour mon 12; j'y mets un T3 dans un étui en alu, le 12 (tant qu'à faire) le cablage mais pas grand chose de plus, c'est pour ça que je te suggérais le même en tailles plus grandes (wack o phone et very busy man)



Tu peux me faire une photo de ton roll-o-notes ouvert avec tout ça dedans ?
rajoute y un téléphone portable s'il te plait


----------

